
Apple Flips the Switch, iCloud Goes Live - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_flips_the_switch_icloud_goes_live/
======
pohl
I was able to successfully log on from a linux machine (1.73GHz quad-core i7
with 8G of RAM, using chrome). Unfortunately, the interface could well be the
slowest web interface that I have ever seen.

